# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα με ηλεκτρκό διάδρομο Axxon

## npfirst

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας, σχετικά με ένα ηλεκτρικό διάδρομο Axxon.
Το πρόβλημα έχει ως έξής. Η λειτουργία του ξεκινάει, αλλα πηγαίνει αργά και όχι συμφωνα με την επιλεγμένη ταχύτητα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και χωρίς καθόλου φορτίο. Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι οτι ενώ πχ, επιλέγω μια πολύ γρήγορη ταχύτητα (10), και ενώ είμαι πάνω στο διάρομο κύλισης, αν σπρώχνω με το βήμα μου, τότε παίρνει φόρα και λειτουργεί στην σωστή ταχύτητα. Αν όμως χαμηλώσω ταχύτητα και μετά την αυξήσω , τότε πάλι δεν την αυξάνει. Ενα άλλο σύμπτωμα, είναι ότι, αλλάζοντας ταχύτητες σε υψηλότερες, ενώ δείχνει να θέλει να πάρει φόρα, τελικά πάει χαμηλώνει και πάει αργά.
Παρακαλώ τις απόψεις σας.

Ευχαριστώ
Νίκος

----------


## npfirst

Καλημέρα.
Αντικατέστησα έναν πυκνωτή 400 V, ο οποίος ήταν λίγο πρησμένος. αλλα δεν άλλαξε κάτι.
Έχει κανείς κάποια εμπειρία?

Ευχαριστώ
Νίκος

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Καλημέρα 
Δεν είμαι τεχνικός για να εξηγούμε.
Από την τελευταία φορά πού δούλεψε χωρίς πρόβλημα πόσος καιρός έχει περάσει ?
Και έχει παρέμβει κανείς στον διάδρομο ?

----------


## npfirst

Ο διάδρομος δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.(5 μήνες). Φυσικά του έγινε λίπανση. Είναι μεταχειρισμένος απο φίλο (και εκεί σαν κρεμάστρα τον είχαν....), αλλα δεν έχει παρέμβει κανένας.

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Σε γνωστό μου με το ίδιο πρόβλημα , είχε πειράξει τις βίδες που ευθυγραμμίζει (και τεντώνει) τον ιμάντα με αποτέλεσμα να ήταν πολύ τεντωμένος .Μόλις χαλάρωσε λίγο τις βίδες δούλεψε κανονικά.
(Η λίπανση του ιμάντα είναι ένα από τα πρώτο που σε ρωτάει το service )

----------


## npfirst

καλημέρα.
Ενημερωτικά και αν ποτέ χρειαστεί κάποιος κάτι ανάλογο.
Αντικατάσταση του πυκνωτή και ρύθμιση του μαγνητικού αισθητήρα στροφών κόντα στον δίσκο του ιμάντα, και είναι οκ.

Ευχαριστώ
Νίκος

----------


## Αργυρης78

Καλησπερα..
Ανοιξε το καπακι και κοιτα αν εχει χαλαρωσει ο ιμαντας κινησης..

----------


## nyannaco

> Καλησπερα..
> Ανοιξε το καπακι και κοιτα αν εχει χαλαρωσει ο ιμαντας κινησης..


Μετά από εννιάμισι χρόνια, ή θα το έχει φτιάξει ή θα το έχει πετάξει  :Wink:

----------

mikemtb73 (10-10-20)

----------

